
Ello, goodbye - uptown
https://aralbalkan.com/notes/ello-goodbye/
======
kolev
Voice of reason. The "ad-free version of X" never worked... unless it's self-
hosted and enthusiast-made. Here, we still see people wanting to make profit
for themselves and the VCs and that's fine, but this is not how you build an
"(ad-)free version of X"! Look at [http://withknown.com](http://withknown.com)
\- it's open-source and still offers a free hosted version. Will it survive?
Who knows, but worst-case scenario, they can let people self-host in a case of
running out of money to support hosting and only use the old URL for CNAMEs
costing them nothing. So, no open-source, no, thanks!

------
seren
I have seen Ello popping up multiple times on HN. Ok, this is an ad-free
social network with a manifesto and you are not the product. This is fine and
dandy. But at the end of the day, you need some source of income. Does anyone
know what is their business model ?

~~~
tim333
>Does anyone know what is their business model ?

' Berger told the Guardian that the plan was to roll out a system where users
pay to add features – including, he said, privacy features – at some point in
the future. “Privacy comes at a cost,” he said, “and some of our enhanced
privacy features will come with fees.” '

~~~
dsuth
> “Privacy comes at a cost,”

Uhh, no it doesn't. Not in today's world of backlash against Facebook, iCloud
leaks, and NSA spying. Privacy is now paramount, and must be built into the
bedrock of any system to be trusted by the public.

The masses are not quick to move, but I'm pretty sure they understand the need
for privacy and security, now that some of their favourite celebs have been so
thoroughly violated on the web.

That's actually quite an offensive, bald-faced comment that they fully intend
to ransom your personal info unless you pay.

~~~
tinco
You do realize they are providing a service that hosts and serves that
personal info for their users right?

